# Parallels Vs. Vmware, User opinions!



## Dippyskoodlez (Apr 8, 2009)

I have parallels, and vmware, both the latest versions.. Ive been in the beta for both and ive got a good bit of use time under the hood for them, and watched them both progress to what they are now.

My question, is from anyone else that has both or either of these, how you like them? 

I've been playing with parallels tonight using Windows 7, and command and conquer 3 plays like a champ. Gonna try more 3d things as I go..

To get audio working->Windows update, download the driver.


----------



## FatForester (Apr 8, 2009)

Between Parallels and VMWare I've only used VMWare, but prefer using VirtualBox. In my experience VirtualBox is easier to work with, faster, and uses lighter resources than VMWare, but 3D support is pretty spotty. Of course, the last time I used VMWare was a few years ago, so I'm not sure how it is now. I'm not sure what your host is, but out of my friends that have Macs, they all seem to prefer Parallels over VMWare for some reason.

Edit: Sorry, it seems that my post was actually pretty useless to what you asked, but that's my experience at least.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 8, 2009)

I liked both, but I preferred Paralells, personally. I like the layout better, and the better graphics performance.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 16, 2009)

as far as the interface, i prefer vmware. which hypervisor are you using and what cpu do you have? i believe some programs are better suited to certain cpu specs based on their ability to run vms.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Apr 16, 2009)

Does Parallel support Windows? I had only used VMware and Virtual PC 2007. I like Virtual PC's simplicity but lacking some extra features. I'd stick to VMware bcoz it has 3D support


----------



## Wile E (Apr 17, 2009)

RadeonX2 said:


> Does Parallel support Windows? I had only used VMware and Virtual PC 2007. I like Virtual PC's simplicity but lacking some extra features. I'd stick to VMware bcoz it has 3D support



Paralells only runs on OS X, it can run Windows in a vm, tho.


----------



## Tau (Apr 17, 2009)

VMware user here.  Havent used Paralells.... since i dont work on Macs much at all 

Thinking about trying out VirtualBox though here soon have heard alot of great things about it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 24, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I liked both, but I preferred Paralells, personally. I like the layout better, and the better graphics performance.



does parallels use kvm or any sort of hypervisor that supports cpu virtualization?


----------



## Wile E (Apr 24, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> does parallels use kvm or any sort of hypervisor that supports cpu virtualization?



I dunno how it works under the hood, tbh. All I know is that it works, and works well.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 24, 2009)

from what ive gathered vmware workstation is the best of the best when it comes to fully virtualizing a desktop. it costs almost $200 bucks tho. vmware server is free and does an OK job at virtualizing a desktop but really is meant more for handling heavy server loads.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 24, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> from what ive gathered vmware workstation is the best of the best when it comes to fully virtualizing a desktop. it costs almost $200 bucks tho. vmware server is free and does an OK job at virtualizing a desktop but really is meant more for handling heavy server loads.



Are talking about software that runs on Linux and/or Windows? If so, we are talking about software for OS X, which would be Parallels and VMWare _Fusion_, which dippy forgot to mention.


----------



## Steevo (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm hardcore, I just buy a computer that does all that I want. Like a Dell.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 24, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Are talking about software that runs on Linux and/or Windows? If so, we are talking about software for OS X, which would be Parallels and VMWare _Fusion_, which dippy forgot to mention.



i just realized that. a friend of mine runs parallels on his osx and it is amazing virtualizing windows xp. im guessing for the price that it is the one to go with.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 24, 2009)

Steevo said:


> I'm hardcore, I just buy a computer that does all that I want. Like a Dell.


----------

